# Kelly diagnosed with DM and DD question



## KellysMom (Nov 20, 2008)

Kelly was recently diagnosed with Degenerative Disc and Degenerative Myeopathy. She's having trouble with her back legs...she can't feel her tail or wag it any longer. The vet has her on prednisone to hopefully slow down the progression. 

I'm trying to figure out in the progression of things once the tail is no longer working is that connected to how long before her legs totally give out too?

I've only had her a couple of years..she's a rescue...my first GSD..she's been amazing. I can't imagine my life without her...but the vet explained at the end all four limbs will be paralyzed and of course I won't put her through total paralysis. She around 12 years old.


----------



## df1960 (Nov 6, 2009)

My girl was 11 years old when she was diagnosed with DM & DD, we had her on prednisone. After a while on prednisone her bed would be wet when she would wake up in the morning and she had a hard time getting up, most mornings I would have to lift up her back end, once she was up she could move around, going out to have a bowel movement was hard and if she happened to turn to fast or sharp her back legs would cross and she couldn't uncross them. I would say from the time she was diagnosed until the end was about 8 months, the last month when she would try to get up in the morning sometime from trying to pull herself up she would accidently have a bowel movement and she didn't even realize it, but once she realized what had happened she would be so embarrassed. Then the time came that I knew she wasn't happy anymore she'd wake up wet, her back legs would cross and she'd just lie there as if to say ''help me'' and I knew it was her time. I was lucky I had for close to 12 years, I got her at 8 weeks old and lost her 40 days before her 12th birthday, that was 2 years ago and there's not a day that I don't think of her, she was the best girl, I always said she was my pride and joy.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear about the diagnosis. I would double check all possibilities - some spinal conditions and tick diseases can mimic DM. 

If there is any suspicion of DM, I would certainly be using Clemmons' protocol. There are some links here: Spinal Conditions & Degenerative Myelopathy (DM) - GermanShepherdHome.net


----------



## KellysMom (Nov 20, 2008)

@df1960 So sorry about your girl...sounds like she had a wonderful life with you. Thanks for the information...I hope for more time with Kelly. It all seems to be moving so fast.

@LisaT My vet said when the steroids are done she wants to put her on some protocol with vitamins,etc sounds like what you mentioned. Currently Kelly was knuckling and wobbling trying to use her back legs and fell down the steps...so she put her on high doses of prednisone for now...and once we get her stablized she said we will go to the protocol that has proven to help.

It's sad to see her tail not working...I miss seeing her wag her tail when she greets me. She had a rough life and it let me know she's happy here. She has progressed to letting me kiss her on the head without flinching...that was a major step. She's such an awesome dog. I don't know how anyone could have hurt her. She's 100lbs..not overweight..vet said they seem to be breeding them bigger. I'm sure that won't help with these problems.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Handicapped Pets - Dog Wheelchairs, Products, Services, Support has some good products
Support and Help for Injured and Disabled Pets has some support information 

I believe there may be a DM sticky in the health section - let me know if you find it. 

Thank you for taking care of her - and imagine her life without you - she's a lucky girl.


----------



## KellysMom (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks Jean I will look for the sticky and thanks for the links I know Kelly is going to need some special supplies soon. She had been shot in the side and it was badly infected when I got her..she had to have surgery. I wonder if any of this is connected. Going to go look for the sticky now. Thanks again.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Is there a chance you can take her to a veterinary rehab practice? It's not available everywhere but in ever more places. Hydrotherapy offers them a way to move, makes them more comfy, and slows the process. 

A special harness can be of great help, especially with a 100 lbs dog. I found the harnesses made by Ruff Wear Performance Dog Gear | Dog Life Jackets | Dog Boots (and offered by various vendors besides manufacturer) very helpful. 

More here:
Harnesses and Boots - GermanShepherdHome.net

seat extender filling foot space in back seat area - GermanShepherdHome.net

Nothing and no one like a senior GSD, especially a rescued senior. I am so sorry Kelly has been diagnosed with DM. She sounds like one of these special dogs. Even though the time together is more limited, senior adoptions are so very worthwhile.


----------



## KellysMom (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for the additional links Runsarahrun.

Kelly is very special...when she arrived she wasn't expected to make it past that summer and that was over two years ago. I'm the place the unadoptable abused animals come but when she walked in and acted like she always lived her and the others loved her..the GSD rescue I contacted told me she adapted so quickly that it would be nice to let her live out her final days here. I'm so glad I did...she's been amazing. I want her to live forever.

We are in a really small town in the midwest nothing close here...even the parrot vet is over an hour away...I don't live in the best rescue area. But I'm happy to say that Kelly took a little walk and didn't fall over..the steroids seem to be stabilizing her a little..she still walks odd but didn't fall over. Her tail is dead I guess that won't change. But it was nice to see her want to walk and make it a little ways. The vet said to allow her just not take her far. She's starting to taper the prednisone now...I just hope things don't go back to where she was before she started.

She's my first and probably last GSD rescue...I'm starting to phase out of taking more animals in...this disease sucks..her mind is okay and her body is betraying her...you know she still eagerly greets me when I come home..I wish she wouldn't get up but she does..its sad not see her tail wag anymore. She compensates by rubbing her head more intensly on me..I swear she thinks she a catLOL

Thanks again for the advice..I wish you all could know Kelly...she's got such a special spirit...she's lived through **** but is so full of love.


----------

